# 24th Pensacola JR Angler RESULTS!!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the final results for the jr. angler tourney held sat. June 18 @ WCI Lost key Marina. There were two first time catch and release of Blue Marlin and several impressive fish weighed in Jr. or anyone. It was great to see the smiles of the kids as they stood proudly next to their catch on the scales and it was great to see the grins on the faces of some proud pops and grandpops.The 2011 tourney bragging rights will have to go to the girls as they posted some impressive fish on the board. from the PBGFC i would like to give a big Thank you to all those who fished and to those who took the kids to make some memories they will never forget. Also, thanks to all those volunteered to make this event a sucess. Hope you will join us again next year on Fathers day weekend. Next up the International, more on that lil later time to let the kids have some bragging time!!
*24th ANNUAL PENSACOLA JR ANGLERS TOURNAMENT RESULTS JUNE 17-18 2011*​KING MACKERAL
1ST AGEE DISEKER- ABSOFISHINGLUTELY 25.4LBS
2ND OLIVIA WEEKLY – HORSESENSE 17.4LBS
3RD HUNTER LYLES- REEL BOYZ 15.4LBS

BONITA
1ST MYLES POWERS- JUBILEE 6.4LBS
2ND HUNTER LYLES – REEL BOYZ 6.4LBS (2ND FISHED WEIGHED)
3RD DANIEL FILARDI-DOUBLE DOWN- 5.8LBS

SNAPPER
1ST JACKSON MURELL- PERIWINKLE II- 18.4LBS
2ND MOLLIE DONOVAN- PERIWINKLE II - 12.0LBS
3RD TRISTAN LAURENT- KATATONIC- 12.0LBS (2ND FISHED WEIGHED)

WAHOO
1ST DEVIN CARR – REEL NECESSITY - 38.0LBS
2ND RYAN SKARDA- HEATHER D- 34.4LBS
3RD BRITTON CHADBOURNE – LEGACY - 28.2LBS

DOLPHIN
1ST HALEIGH PADGETT- REEL MCCOY - 30.8LBS
2ND GEORGE BELL III – REEL MCCOY- 27.0LBS
3RD BRANDON KIMSEY – FULLY INVOLVED- 26.0

TUNA
1ST LANA CHECHAK - QUEST- 90.0LBS

CATCH & RELEASE
1ST KILEY STROMBURG – QUEST – BLUE MARLIN
2ND ALEC GRIMES – ABSOFISHINGLUTELY- BLUE MARLIN

TOURNAMENT CHAMPION
KILEY STROMBURG C&R BLUE MARLIN 

TOP BOAT 
QUEST 90.0LB TUNA AND C&R BLUE MARLIN

OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS 
QUEST $1,170
FULLY INVOLVED $ 810

16 BOATS-- 43 ANGLERS


----------

